# Paraiba's, Pinoys coming in...take a look!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here are some of the new Phillipine blue angels I am getting in next week.
Some of these will be offered for sale, some I will keep to raise for breeders.

Paraiba's. They will lose the red on the cheeks as they mature and the irridescent markings will continue to get more blue as they grow.








ALL SOLD

Smokey pinoys These truly are showing a very nice blue! 







ALL SOLD

These are Blue Silvers, some showing glitter...these are breeders and I will definitely have a few for sale...not enough tank space. 








ALL SOLD

Thank you to the people who purchased these unique Angels!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The paraibas look interesting, but I'm less than impressed with the finnage, on the rest.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK explain please...what do you see wrong with the finnage?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

In the second photo, the dorsals of all the fish are rounded and stubby looking. This seems to be an issue with these fish as all the photos I have seen of these types are like that. To me, an angel with a dorsal like that can never be show quality. Just my opinion.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

BillD said:


> In the second photo, the dorsals of all the fish are rounded and stubby looking. This seems to be an issue with these fish as all the photos I have seen of these types are like that. To me, an angel with a dorsal like that can never be show quality. Just my opinion.


They do appear very rounded... quite bizarre looking. I have a breeding pair of smokeys that have nice long, pointed dorsal fins.... so they aren't ALL like that.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so I thought I would go ask a few well respected angelfish breeders what they thought of the fins on these juvie Pinoys! 

My friends said that because these are all still very young babies they have not finished their growing, and developement yet, they have not yet become what they will be when mature! 

One of them said she liked the one in the middle very much! This is also the one I liked, and will probably keep for myself (but I did not tell her that) as I wanted her opinion first. 

She is one of the top breeders of these Phillipine blues! I value her opinion to judge the finnage on these, and she said they looked really very nice! 

So I guess its all in the eye of the beholder...many people like veiltails, I HATE them! I think they look odd, but that's just my opinion...

I see them differently than others do.


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

While beauty may be in the eye of the beholder, conformation standards in Angelfish are written down, and that's what fish judges go by:

http://theangelfishsociety.org/standards5.htm


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I agree, however if you look closely at both the pictures of the standard fins, you will see that neither of those have fins ending in a point like the veils do! Both pictures show fish with blunt end fins!

Standard finned Angels tend to keep their finnage better over the long run, quite a few veils end up with curved or twisted as they age, so again it is what you like personally. I prefer the wifi fin look.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

bettaforu said:


> O
> 
> One of them said she liked the one in the middle very much! This is also the one I liked, and will probably keep for myself (but I did not tell her that) as I wanted her opinion first.
> 
> She is one of the top breeders of these Phillipine blues! I value her opinion to judge the finnage on these, and she said they looked really very nice!


A breeder of the Phillipine angels would have to like the finnage since they all have it. While I'm not a fan of superveils, a veil will have nice finnage and keep it. Those half blacks, have the same kind of finnage pearlscales had when they first showed up many years ago. When I looked at photos of Ken Kennedy's fish a while back, I was most struck by the finnage being what I would call non standard ( compare to let's say the angels from Angels Plus) in all the lines. Regardless, to each there own, and the fish look healthy and have decent body shape.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you look closely at Angelfish Plus website. Picture of their standard fin angels show the same look as the juvies I am getting!

ie: Large Silver Pearlscale, Large Gold Platinum Blue, Platinum Blue Streaked Black, Adult female Sunset Blushing, the Clown Veil halfback....all have blunt end fins.

I think this is the trend now, it used to be the pointed end that was prized, but things change and one must go with the flow! 

These are the Angels that are being bred and what a lot of people looking for something new want.

Ken Kennedy's lines are without doubt the leader in the "Blue" coloration, and these are all descendants from his original lines.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the problem is that fish were bred to express colour and conformation was ignored. If this is the trend, I won't be buying any, non wild type angels. Even Angels Plus has poorer finage on the platinum blues, than on their Kois. It seems Steve is trying to rectify that with the wild out crosses. Regardless, people are forced to buy what is available, and if all they have available is angels with blunt fins, they will either accept them or not buy. Of all the pictures of Ken Kennedy's angels I viewed, there were only a couple I thought I might like to have. Again, I'm sure there are many who could care less one way or the other. The angel is a bread and butter fish in the trade. It is easy to breed large quantities in the 200 to 400 range every 9 to 14 days, and they can be out the door in 8 weeks with some strains..You can always sell them, regardless of appearance.


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

BillD said:


> A breeder of the Phillipine angels would have to like the finnage since they all have it. While I'm not a fan of superveils, a veil will have nice finnage and keep it. Those half blacks, have the same kind of finnage pearlscales had when they first showed up many years ago. When I looked at photos of Ken Kennedy's fish a while back, I was most struck by the finnage being what I would call non standard ( compare to let's say the angels from Angels Plus) in all the lines. Regardless, to each there own, and the fish look healthy and have decent body shape.


Your new angels are beautiful!!
I like them all but I do have a preference for veils-nice straight, strong veils.
The wifi may not be show quality standards but I bet they would look pretty in my tanks 
All pb do not have wide fins. Here are some pics of my blue smokeys from the Kennedy line. Whatcha think of those fins?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice, blue and pearlscale.


----------

